# Helen Philips Workshop, Minnesota



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

From another list, thought some of you might be interested:

Workshop 2 is almost full. Sign up soon for Helen's first US clicker gun dog
seminar!

Helen's first U.S. clicker gundog workshop.

Clicker Gundog Workshops with Helen Phillips

Join Positive Gun Dogs of Minnesota in welcoming Helen Phillips for her first
Positive Gun Dog Workshop in the United States. She will be giving two separate
workshops based on your dog's breed or natural talents.

Workshop 1:
Clicker Training Day for HPRs & Pointers (all levels):

This workshop will look at using the clicker effectively and efficiently in
teaching the specific skills for HPR's & pointers in field work. The day will
include a variety of exercises incorporating hunting, retrieving and self
control. The focus will be on teaching the dogs through choices, good clicker
timing, what to click for, how to recognize when the dog is in the right
emotional state for working, managing arousal, and how to set up training for
success.

This workshop is located in an outdoor field setting so please prepare for the
weather. Gunfire, game and water work may be used depending on your dogs
ability More information on this will be provided to those who register. This
workshop is geared for both beginners to advanced gun dogs.

Friday, April 27th, 2012
9:30am - 4:30pm
Kelley Farms
Marine on St. Croix, Minnesota

Cost:
Workshop 1- one day
Working spot: One dog & one handler. $250 (Early Reg. $225)
Team special: One dog & two handlers. $300 (Early Reg. $275)
Observer: Person only, no dog. $150 (Early Reg. $135)

Workshop 2:
Clicker Training Two Day Workshop for All Levels & All Gundogs:

This two day workshop will focus on building the clicker into training with
gundogs. How to use it effectively and efficiently and putting to rest some of
the myths behind its use. What to click for and when to click, how to set up the
training for success, using exercises to build skills and looking for choices,
how to recognize when the dog is in the right emotional state for working,
managing arousal, and building a solid relationship key to the working
partnership. The workshops will include a variety of exercises that will meet
the specific needs of the handlers and dogs and will include hunting, retrieving
and self control.

This two day workshop has both an indoor and outdoor location. Sunday will be
outdoors in a real field setting so please prepare for the weather. Gunfire,
game and water work may be used depending on your dogs ability. More information
on this will be provided to those who register. This workshop is geared for
both beginners to advanced gun dogs.

Saturday, April 28th, 2012
9:30am - 4:30pm
Stone Mountain Pet Lodge
Blaine, Minnesota
&
Sunday, April 29th, 2012
9:30am - 4:30pm
Maple Island Hunt Club/Kelley Farms
Marine on St. Croix, Minnesota

Cost:
Workshop 2- two day's
Working spot: One dog & one handler. $450 (Early Reg. $400)
Team special: One dog & two handlers. $550 (Early Reg. $495)
Observer: Person only, no dog. $250 (Early Reg. $225)

Discounts-
Early registration: Sign up by November 30th and save!
Discount for attending both workshops: 1/2 off!

Dog behavior, Positive Gun Dogs of Minnesota Home

Speaker Bio:

Helen Phillips CAP3

A professional gundog trainer with a successful team of home bred Vizslas
working through the Winter in the field. Helen teaches on the Warwickshire
College course in Canine Behavior Education and Training, has achieved the award
with Distinction and is a qualified Teacher.

Helen teaches for Learning About Dogs on the Clicker Trainers courses, the
Teaching People Teaching Dogs courses and the specialized Gundog Training
courses. She also organizes the K9 Multi Sports events and is author of the
Learning About Dogs book: Clicker Gundog


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What are HPRs?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hunt, point, retrieve


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh gotcha. I thought it was "high powered retriever."  Which taking to a clicker field class would be a real rodeo! LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, I had no idea either, google and I are best buds.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> What are HPRs?


 
Kinda goes with the whole pointing Lab thing.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I believe this is more geared to pointers and spaniels. HPR must be what UKC calls a "versatile gun dog" which includes German Shorthairs & Wirehairs, Weims, Springers, etc.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish this didnt cost so much I would like to partake in it. I just dont have 225$ laying around.


----------

